# Morgan's Midge



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone have the pattern for a midge that was in Flyfisherman mag. in 2003. It is called Morgan's Midge. Any help in locating it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If you can't get your mitts on any, just let me know. I may be able to help you out. :roll:


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe I had it.

Morgan's Midge

Hook: 18-24 TMC 2487
Shuck: Amber crystal flash
Body: Olive green 8/0
Rib: Black thread
Wing: Two natural mallard CDC hackle tips, tips aligned like one wing, body length or shorter.
Hackle: dark dunn or grizzly, slightly shorter than the **** gap
Head: Black thread

Now you can send me a dozen.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

You got it icthy. Thanks guys for the help


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Substitute white CDC for the grey cdc and it is a lot easier to see and works just as well. To save some time just tie in a single strand of krystal flash instead of going to the trouble of melting them together. Hareline dubbin also makes some sweet trailing shucks designed by shane stalcup you can just tie right in.


----------

